# 'Weeds' Canceled by Showtime; Season 8 Will Be the Show's Last



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...wtime-season-8-will-be-the-shows-last/137940/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Seems reasonable particularly if they have a good wrap up episode.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wow, that's odd. It's one of their top shows.

I just hope either Jenji knew ahead of time or SHO is giving her time to re-write/re-shoot.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

phrelin said:


> Seems reasonable particularly if they have a good wrap up episode.


Yes, it's been time for me for a while now. The first few years were my favs.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

They probably should have ended last season, but they didn't have a proper ending.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Although I'm a huge fan of the series, I'm not too disappointed (or surprised) by this announcement. It feels like the right time to wrap up the series.

I subscribed to Showtime just to watch the previous season and might do it again for the new season of Weeds. Even though I don't think it's been as good the past few years as in the beginning, it's still terrific. 

As wild as the story lines have been in the past, I look forward to seeing how crazy they get when the writers aren't worried about carrying the show into the next season. 

-- Roger


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow Showtime got it wrong in their own press release. Nancy didn't burn down the town, Guillermo did when he started the fire in the grow field. Nancy just burned down her house to get rid of the evidence. Hope we get to hear "Little Boxes" again in the final season sometime.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Seems reasonable particularly if they have a good wrap up episode.


Or a good roll up, as the case may be...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

russ9 said:


> Or a good roll up, as the case may be...


O! Bada-bing! Good one! Not close to the _dubi_ous set of reasons...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...wtime-season-8-will-be-the-shows-last/137940/


I've bought several seasons of Weeds but I stopped.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Weeds started out great and after around the 3rd season it really got dumb. It became much to dark. I still watch it but "The Big C" kinda took it's place as my favorite. Now "Big C" season 3, just like Weeds, started losing it's direction. It seems 2 seasons are good enough for most of these type of shows before they start losing their originality. After season 2 they just look for stuff to drag them out and play off their previous popularity.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Hopefully the final season is better than the last.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone watch tonight's Weeds yet? I'm glad to see the original theme song back.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...wtime-season-8-will-be-the-shows-last/137940/


Actually, this isn't exactly true. This has been common knowledge when they got their 8th season renewal last year. It was up in the air for a long time, so the show's creator wrote each of the last two season's finale as being the final episodes, and then only to be renewed again. This time the producer renewed is for an eighth and final season, while also getting a contract with Lionsgate for future shows that may be developed. This is a mutual idea.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone watch tonight's Weeds yet? I'm glad to see the original theme song back.


It was OK, I was hoping for more of a mystery on the shooting and was surprised how quickly they reveled who the shooter is


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> It was OK, I was hoping for more of a mystery on the shooting and was surprised how quickly they reveled who the shooter is


Hang tight. Things do start rolling within the next couple of weeks...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

They've got to out with a bang or something. Everybody in the house and it gets blown up or something. That would definitely be an ending lol
I'm wondering if they're not going to put Nancy and Andy together in the final episode? FINALLY lol Maybe they get drunk and have sex, and Nancy's pregnant AGAIN (I'd DEMAND a DNA test though lol)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> They've got to out with a bang or something. Everybody in the house and it gets blown up or something. That would definitely be an ending lol
> I'm wondering if they're not going to put Nancy and Andy together in the final episode? FINALLY lol Maybe they get drunk and have sex, and Nancy's pregnant AGAIN (I'd DEMAND a DNA test though lol)


Have you not watched the most recent episode?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Have you not watched the most recent episode?


Oh boy, what have I missed? lol (No, I DON'T want spoilers lol) It's still sitting on my HR34, if I get a chance to watch it. Actually, was kinda thinking about watching it and the hour long finale all at once.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Oh boy, what have I missed? lol (No, I DON'T want spoilers lol) It's still sitting on my HR34, if I get a chance to watch it. Actually, was kinda thinking about watching it and the hour long finale all at once.


 I won't spoil it, but it's good.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful ending to a beautiful show. Weeds will truly be missed. I really enjoyed the final scene, and overall I think the finale did offer some closure that we didn't get last year in season 7.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> Weeds started out great and after around the 3rd season it really got dumb. It became much to dark. I still watch it but "The Big C" kinda took it's place as my favorite. Now "Big C" season 3, just like Weeds, started losing it's direction. It seems 2 seasons are good enough for most of these type of shows before they start losing their originality. After season 2 they just look for stuff to drag them out and play off their previous popularity.


I'd tend to agree with those overall assessments.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I never got into Weeds, but my wife did and I'm sure she'll miss it. I like to watch Dexter instead, although it's getting a bit long-in-the-tooth also. 

Maybe Showtime is starting to revamp their original line-up in order to compete with the likes of Boardwalk Empire, Boss or Magic City. I don't think they can make a good showing of it with just Homeland as a flagship of sorts.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Henry said:


> I like to watch Dexter instead, although it's getting a bit long-in-the-tooth also.


Its also been confirmed that Season 8 will be the final season of Dexter. Which would be next years season.

Dexter Season 8 will be the last; producers know exactly how it's going to end (may contain spoilers)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"coolman302003" said:


> Beautiful ending to a beautiful show. Weeds will truly be missed. I really enjoyed the final scene, and overall I think the finale did offer some closure that we didn't get last year in season 7.


We really agree. Thought it was the best finale in recent years. Not as good as, say, M*A*S*H back when, but well done.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> Its also been confirmed that Season 8 will be the final season of Dexter. Which would be next years season.
> 
> Dexter Season 8 will be the last; producers know exactly how it's going to end (may contain spoilers)


Yeah, that's ok. I was starting to feel sorry for the writers. Last season would have been ok, too.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked the finale but I wasn't over the moon about it. It almost wrapped up too neatly for me.

And where the hell is Celia????


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I think they are ending it way before a unlimited potential. Go with it, I will watch


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Drew2k said:


> I liked the finale but I wasn't over the moon about it. It almost wrapped up too neatly for me.
> 
> And where the hell is Celia????


I thought about that through the whole season. But that didn't cross my mind on the last episode and you just brought it up.

Now I'm  as well!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> And where the hell is Celia????


Elizabeth Perkins will be in the new (2013) ABC comedy "How to Live with Your Parents for the Rest of Your Life" about a recently divorced single mom who moves in with her eccentric parents who are full of life but know no boundaries. Perkins, who's one of the parents, co-stars are Sarah Chalke (the single mom) and Brad Garrett (the other parent).


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Elizabeth Perkins will be in the new (2013) ABC comedy "How to Live with Your Parents for the Rest of Your Life" about a recently divorced single mom who moves in with her eccentric parents who are full of life but know no boundaries. Perkins, who's one of the parents, co-stars are Sarah Chalke (the single mom) and Brad Garrett (the other parent).


That sounds amusing


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

oldschoolecw said:


> That sounds amusing


Mildly. :sure:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Elizabeth Perkins will be in the new (2013) ABC comedy "How to Live with Your Parents for the Rest of Your Life" about a recently divorced single mom who moves in with her eccentric parents who are full of life but know no boundaries. Perkins, who's one of the parents, co-stars are Sarah Chalke (the single mom) and Brad Garrett (the other parent).


I was questioning where Celia Hodes was, though. 

Dean was at the party and we heard about Bruce, but I was hoping they would at least toss in a line about Celia just so we had some idea what she was doing "now".


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I was questioning where Celia Hodes was, though.
> 
> Dean was at the party and we heard about Bruce, but I was hoping they would at least toss in a line about Celia just so we had some idea what she was doing "now".


Yeah, I was hoping to see or at least hear about Celia. They even brought back Doug's son Josh, and he was only in the first episode. Celia was a main cast member for the first few years.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It was a funny episode but I thought it was pretty disconnected. It felt more like "Weeds: The Movie" to me.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I really liked how it wrapped. If they would have tried to tie every loose end it would have been a mess.


----------

